# Kurze Frage bezüglich Sockel-Kompatibilität



## redhammer1 (17. Dezember 2022)

Servus, kurze Frage weil ich mich so lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt habe:

Ich besitze eine Wasserkühlung (Keine AIO, sondern einzelne Bauteile) für meinen seit 2017 gekauften 8700K (Sockel 1151).  Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr genau, um welches Modell des CPU-Blocks es sich handelt.

Nun habe ich aber mal seit langem aufgerüstet und mir nen 13700K mit allem Zubehör bestellt. 

FRAGE: Passt der CPU Block  bezüglich der Verschraubungen automatisch auch auf den Sockel 1700, oder muss ich mir einen neuen CPU-Block kaufen?


----------



## Pilochun (17. Dezember 2022)

Nein sollte nicht passen, es gibt aber bestimmt ein Montageset für Sockel 1700. Aber dafür wäre es ja schön, wenn dir einfällt welchen Kühler du hast.


----------

